# Resource Guarding Update



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

I was very sad to read the thread about Gus having to be re homed :'(. I thought this might be a good time to post an update on Ellie and everything we went through with her resource guarding and fear aggression (lack of impulse control). Ellie went back to the breeder for evaluation at around 9 months and then we went to a behaviorist (DVM/PHD) when she returned home. She recently turned two years old. 

With behavior modification, two herbal medicines, eventually one very mild prescription, a DAP diffuser and a whole lot of love and patience, she is doing great. We have eliminated all but one small dose of herbal meds (Composure, mostly B vitamins), the diffuser is no longer needed, and we are in the final stages of weaning off of the prescription. 

Yesterday, I threw caution to the wind (more like I had faith in my girl) and gave her a rawhide for the first time in 18 months. The only things she ever guarded were rawhide, bully sticks and any "found" object. She brought it to me each and every time I asked for it ;D. I did give her peanut butter for it, but I am fine with that----this is huge progress! 

I believe that through all of her issues, we have come to trust and understand each other more and formed an even tighter bond. She has really become a wonderful girl. I have learned to appreciate that just like people, dogs are individuals and like us, none are perfect. Ellie's issues were beyond what the breeder or our trainer could fully understand and certainly beyond our capability. I am eternally grateful to the behaviorist for helping us to help Ellie become the awesome red dog she was destined to be.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its good to hear that things are going well with Ellie.
I wish you nothing but continued success.
Its nice to hear that it sometimes does work out.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I, too, am so happy to hear this good report!! Kudos to you for working with her and getting a better understanding of each other.


----------



## Rebelbnkr (Oct 30, 2013)

That's awesome!
I'm sure you are very proud of Ellie and you should be as we'll go yourself. 
I love reading stories like this...I am also very saddened by Gus' story.


----------

